# new kids mother abandoned at birth



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I am new to meat goats bought pregnant does well one finally kidded YAY except that she abandoned them because although I have had goats for a couple of years never this many at once planned to seperate when I noticed labor didnt see any sign's of labor took my kids out for supper cause it was my son's birthday today and came home to two newborn kids and no mama any where near them. I know who mama is and I plan on catching her first thing in the morning and bringing her up to the other barn. Do I need to feed these two as often as I would my dairy kids tonight? or not worry bout it till I get mama up to the other barn and see if she'll bond with them?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I would get them with the mom asap. They really need to get that first milk--the colostrum. The longer you wait to get them together, the more that the mom may not want to bond with them. Keep us updated!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes each kid needs to be fed every 2 hours and especially they need that precious colostrum that mom has. Milk her and bottle feed or hold her for them to nurse.

A kid is a kid regardless of breed so they should be treated all the same - so if you have experience with dairy kids then you do just as you did for them when bottle feeding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... very important... get them colostrum and with mom....put them all in a bonding area.(small pen) ....and make sure the babies get fed....if momma won't hold still ....to feed them...tie her up.... and one back leg (the side you are working from) teach the kids to nurse....tickling the top area of the back and top tail area...... if she allows her kids to nurse on her own...without having to tie her....that is a great sign.... good luck :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How did it go. Did mom accept the baby yet?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know which one the mom is no one has a suddenly full utter or any other sign that they dropped a kid much less two last night. Im still trying to figure out how I missed the signs of labor I was down there right before we left. I dont know but they both have good appettite, and are now up and moving around in the Kitchen some. I believe due to thier size that they are early, also thier feet are really soft. I've only had the herd a month, the guy said he was selling due to not being around enough and lossing a percentage of kids, could that have more to do with poor mothering than with disease, or even cool weather?
Thanks for all your answers, like I said I know kidding out dairy goats in a small herd we only had four does last spring. Just for your knowledge I currently have 30 does two with kids and two who lost a kid since I got them home, and then this other unknown Mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like the moms arent good moms so their kids were dieing on him. 

Soft hooves are totally normal for newborns.

Meat goats dont get huge udders like dairy gaots do (well some do but not on average) so you might just have to handle the udders to see which one is actually full. 

A mom who just gave birth will have a discharge and look very swollen in the rear. I would inspect them all closely.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes new mamas just dont have a clue at first so you're going to have to help her. When you find the mom, smear her blood on teir heads & tails & put them in a stall for a few days so they can bond


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

i got some calf colosturm replacer and gave that to them, still no sign as to who mom is I may not know unless she starts to clean soon. I will be doing barn check tonight though I have two more who have a clear discharged. I really hope Im wrong and it isn't because they are bad mother's if they are they will be going to be meat for someone, I cant afford to have to hand raise up to sixty kids....just pray that these are the only one's cause if not im in for a long lonely winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does any of the Does look sunk in..... all of a sudden looking skinnier?
That is one way to tell.... you really should see a very messy blood stained tail...... it is always there....after birth......not just a white discharge..... on the vulva or tail...it will be a stained looking tail....globbed up....

Did you look around for the afterbirth? If you figure out which one mom is.... ..........rub it on the kids and introduce them to her......

Also ....the eyes should be kinda blood shot looking ...from straining delivering the kids .... :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

yes i found the placenta, no one looks any different thats my problem, and still no bloody discharge or globbing on the tail have another doe in labor to night though so for right know I'm hanging out and waiting. Also what can anyone tell me about white muscle diease? I happened across an artical on the internet about it tonight. Going to call the vet in the morning Im thinking these two may have it, they have a hard time walking, and sleep constintly now I had to wake them up to eat earlier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how are the kids and the expectant mom? Anymore kiddos in your barn? 

Hope the vet can get you some BoSe -- though sleeping is not uncommon in newborns, they do that a lot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too hope the vet can help you with the BoSe....if the kids are showing sign then the adults could be deficient in selenium as well, be sure they have a good mineral with added selenium and vitamin E, You can also top dress grain with black oil sunflower seeds, these are high in both.
If you do have another doe that delivers, you could try rubbing these two all over with the birth fluids and see if she will adopt them.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

the vet thought since one was doing ok that it was glycimia, had me give honey. Unfortunatly he passed away this afternoon. The other one the littlest is actually doing ok now up walking around, crys when he is hungry, or lonely. I did find the doe that they belong to unfortunately she is dry no milk at all. I will be taking to the sale barn on saturday to sell for slaughter, as a doe who abandon's her kids and doesnt make milk doesnt belong in my herd. Anyhow no one else has kidded yet, guess it's sit back and wait again....we are getting pretty good at that. :sigh: wish us luck we need all we can get.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.... 

Sorry for your loss.... never easy  :hug: 

It is most likely ....to late for bonding for momma and baby....  And is odd she is dry at this point.... but I see your reasoning there....  :hug: 

Good luck on the others...I will pray ....that all goes well..... :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: new kids mother abandoned at birth: UPDate w/Pics*

Here is REPETE he is now almost 2months old and Nubian/Boer Cross.









Ain't he sweet? My mom and Dad are taking him...so he is going to go be a pet.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

oh just one more quick thing...He is no longer in the house he has been moved to our heated barn with the new goat and her kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute baby..... glad he is doing good....keep up the good work.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

What a cutie! Glad he gets to be a pet after what has happened to him...no mother and all.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Repete passed away yesterday.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG what happened to that little man.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

If you check out my post in the rainbow bridge, I kind of explained what happened. There are alot of unknowns, but we think he had a cold that turned into pneumonia, and couldn't fight off the cold due to a weak immune system. He didn't get colostrum at birth.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry.  He was a beautiful boy.


----------

